# Evart Convention??



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yea we both got tags for Baraga unit 3rd hunt. Didnt want to wait another year for first hunt lol. Sucks tho all of our private land we can hunt is in Amasa unit oh well tho. 

I will try who knows what is gonna happen between now and then as of now im not even sure what i am gonna do today lol


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*rob.. did you sell enough weasel boxes last year to pay for the trip?? just a thought. if i wasnt busy id drive up and go to the nationals with ya. some day im gonna make it to one of those.*


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> *if i wasnt busy id drive up and go to the nationals with ya. some day im gonna make it to one of those.*


Dude ... you should take the ferry over from Muskegon to Milwaukee and drive from there. Kinda pricy for the boat ride, but dang ... you got all the time in the world!!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm banking on the fact that this one is in Wisconsin, the next one is in Missouri, the 2012 NTA should be closer......

I went to Lima and Goshen. Great times.....


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Mister ED said:


> Dude ... you should take the ferry over from Muskegon to Milwaukee and drive from there. Kinda pricy for the boat ride, but dang ... you got all the time in the world!!


Ed.... i dont even have time to go hammer some walleyes let alone go west young man! but ya.. it would be a hoot to go. than i would have no money for Evart if I went. :SHOCKED:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

hey ed... its only 146 miles once you get off the boat in manitowoc... :coolgleam show enough wish i could talk the little momma into a road trip. but now that she is running Arcadia Bluffs golf course, she has no time for such nonsense !! :rant:


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Ed, John, and Wiggy....check your pm's


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*i hope you can count on us big boss man... we wont let ya down.. :evilsmile sure wont be the same if you know what i mean.*


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't have a PM Joe.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Sorry Ed...think I may have sent it to the wrong Mister Ed.. Guy is probably scratching his head wondering what the heck I'm talking about!!:lol:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

No problem Joe ... we started the ball rolling ... as you can see. Also had Wiggy forward it to me.


----------



## woodSlasher (May 9, 2008)

I will be there Tail gating with Wiggler Red Super 10


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*i thought you were beaverslasher or something like that... maybe daniel booner? lol:SHOCKED:*


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I hope to get up there after my bear and wolf hunt is over.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I was wondering if you guys were gonna be there.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes Freepop,
We will be there as soon as we finish our hunt. Hope to see you there.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Up in the air but I think I'm leaving Saturday afternoon (3-5ish)


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Up in the air but I think I'm leaving Saturday afternoon (3-5ish)


or maybe 6'ish or 7ish???


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Up in the air but I think I'm leaving Saturday afternoon (3-5ish)


Looks like I may be going on Friday this year. Maybe we won't bump into each other this time.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Guys what time will everything be wrapped with on Saturday?? That is going to be the big one for us as to it's going to be a nine hour drive to get there for Saturday. Hopeing we will be able to make it!


----------



## woodSlasher (May 9, 2008)

Wiggler said:


> *i thought you were beaverslasher or something like that... maybe daniel booner? lol:SHOCKED:*



Hey Al 
what do you think is a wood slasher it is a Beaver lol . Tha DB name is T man Name come on get it right ; P Figured you know me by now .


----------

